# Any Turkeys yet?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there are a couple pics in team 4 and it turkey league thread


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great bird's man, looks like it was a blast!!! Is that the new remington shotty you got there?.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I got a Jake last weekend on the youth hunt. Picture is in the Check-in thread. Hoping to get one tomorrow morning as well


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

check out my thread...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1204160


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't even get an opportunity to shoot a turkey at all this season, that and our turkey season only lasted 1 month!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Great bird's man, looks like it was a blast!!! Is that the new remington shotty you got there?.


Nope it's a Stoeger M200. Got it 5 or 6 years ago and haven't had a single problem yet and I put it through hell.



Ignition kid said:


> I didn't even get an opportunity to shoot a turkey at all this season, that and our turkey season only lasted 1 month!


Lol that's longer than our season! I wish we had a month!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Nope it's a Stoeger M200. Got it 5 or 6 years ago and haven't had a single problem yet and I put it through hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's longer than our season! I wish we had a month!


Damn man, that thing looks mint condition!!! 

Hey you all just be lucky you HAVE a turkey season!!!!!!!


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

this is an indiana bird taken at 7:15 am on april 17 2010. my first bird so i decided to take my new remington 870 sps turkey gun out instead of my bow but am going after my first stick and string bird in ohio the next two weekends. he weighed 21 lbs had a 10.5 inch beard and had 20 mm spurs. very respectable 2 yr old.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

nice bird.. i killed one 23lbs 10.5 inch beard 1 inch spur


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i got a 22 pounder with an 8 1/2 in beard


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Indianayounggun said:


> this is an indiana bird taken at 7:15 am on april 17 2010. my first bird so i decided to take my new remington 870 sps turkey gun out instead of my bow but am going after my first stick and string bird in ohio the next two weekends. he weighed 21 lbs had a 10.5 inch beard and had 20 mm spurs. very respectable 2 yr old.






Nice!! Congrats!


----------

